# Yet Another Branchy Driftwood 5.5 Rimless



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

couldn't hold the temptation to setup another driftwood tank  
This is the first time I tried to work with driftwood, and they are definitely harder to scape than stone, but also much more rewarding.
The wood has been in water for more than 2 weeks so it sink quite nicely. 
I spent about an hour the first time scaping the driftwood before filling the water, but I guess my scape was too "unstable", one piece of wood fell down on another and the whole scape practically collapsed  
I ended up taking all the wood out and redid the scaping again, and this time I did it with the tank filled, and I also tried place the wood in a more stable position.
To be honest, I like the original scape that collapsed more...oh well...
I also wanted more slope in the scape but I am short on substrate...
wanted to add some stone to the scape as well but I didn't have anything that fits the size of the tank  

Haven't decided on plants or fauna yet.
I will probably put some moss on the driftwood and some HC on the ground. My last 2 tanks have only 1-2 plants. Definitely looking for more plant variety this time.

Here are the spec on the tank:
5.5 gallon tank (app. 16" x 8" x 10")
substrate: 2 peat pellets + flourite black/black sand + root tab
Lighting undecided yet


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

thats some nice wood  .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Gosh i just love it... Reminds me of the lake.. <3


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

This tank looks awesome already.

Where did you get these pieces?


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

i got the wood online..they weren't exactly cheap tho.
paid close to $50 after all the shipping & handling costs from US...but they are really nice looking and also leaches almost no tannis.
I only used about 2/3 of them in this tank tho. The rest of the piece are either too small, too long or just doesn't fit this tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the fish are going to love what you have done. that looks absolutely fantastic. There is something about that setup...I can't say what because I just can't put a finger on it. But with some dwarf hairgrass and something else... maybe val, takashi would be impressed.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

clock, I'm just curious where you purchased your driftwood.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ahhh ... that looks really good. I really enjoy looking at tanks that develope from scatch to finnish. I don't know what your first scape looks like, but the second one looks really good to me. The uneven gravels helps add some dimention to it rather than just plain flat. I like that.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

Chris S said:


> clock, I'm just curious where you purchased your driftwood.


I got it from a very popular guy on plantedtank.net, here is a link to his driftwood sales thread
-> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/57483-manzanita-driftwood.html

His price is actually not bad, but it costs $15+ more to ship to Canada than US.

personally, I think these driftwood look a lot better than those I see in LFS (either in a big chunk or some bare looking wood on slate.), and I think the price difference is not too much either.


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

Haven't done anything to the tank since I scaped it....  
I added a thin layer (.25") of flourite black sand to the existing flourite black regular.

There are also 5 1" red phantom (or serpae) tetra in there that I didn't plan for..

I originally tried to put the 5 tetra in my brother 20G community tank but unfortunately a 2" killifish think they are fish food and 20 seconds after the 5 tetra were in the tank, the killifish was holding one of the tetra in its mouth trying to swallow it whole.  (The tetra is about 3 times the size of the killifish's mouth)

I freaked out and tap on the killifish with my finger and he releases the tetra from its mouth 
Amazingly the tetra survived and is doing well!


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

unfortunately...never got around planting this one  (coz I didn't get the light I was going to use on this tank)
Now it is just a happy shrimp tank









But I am thinking of moving all the shrimp to a new tank to get this one planted (don't like having livestock in a tank where I am trying to maximize plant growth)








but i shouldn't have more tank...><


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

just in case anyone missed it...the tiny white thingy on the tank right side glass are baby shrimps  less than a week old I think


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhh that branchy drift looks fantastic! 

Nothing wrong with a shrimp tank ^^


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

You know. . . the driftwood in the tank in the top picture looks kind of like a shrimp head. It's kind of like a giant shrimp sculpture with shrimp on it. Cool.


----------

